# Pipe Smokers contest



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

I know I don't post on here much anymore, but for some strange reason, felt in the Christmas spirit... doesn't happen often, so figured I'd better act on it quickly. I haven't done a contest on here in a couple years.

so, a *contest*, nothing special, but they're fun. if you know me, there's normally tons of rules/regulations. i'll try to keep this one simple.

--
*Rules:*
-_Must be an active participant in the Pipe Forums and a pipe smoker to play_
-Shipping address needs to be continental U.S.
-_1 entry per 8 hour period_
-PM me your answers, I will PM you back which ones you have wrong as soon as I can and in the order I receive them

*Prizes:*
-1 slightly smoked Tsuge Kaga smooth bent brandy (smoked less than 10x), I have a photo of it somewhere, but I can't access it while I'm at work.
-1 tin of older A&C Petersen Escudo (small painted tin)

*Questions:*
1) *Who have I become a big fan of their movies recently?*
Clark Gable
Jimmy Stewart
Humphrey Bogart
James Cagney

2) *What phone do I plan on upgrading to in January?*
Palm Pre
Blackberry Curve
iPhone
HTC Hero

3) *Where was my last business trip?*
Schofield Barracks, Hawaii
Ft. Campbell, Kentucky
Boise, Idaho
Camp Shelby, Mississippi

4) *My favorite NFL QB of all-time?*
Fran Tarkenton
Dan Marino
Troy Aikman
Warren Moon

5) *What kind of music have I been rocking out to lately?*
Classic rock (Zepplin, Van Halen, CCR, etc)
Old School straight-edge hardcore (Youth of Today, Gorilla Biscuits, Minor Threat, Uniform Choice)
Classical (Liszt, Paganini, Rachmaninoff, Rossini, Chopin, Schubert, Mendelssohn)
Oldies (Buddy Holly, Chuck Berry, Fats Domino, etc)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

found some pics of the pipe, uploading them now.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

PMing!

Pipe looks sweet!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it's a nice pipe, larger bowl than you'd think for a pipe of that length. for some reason, i just don't smoke it (haven't for over a year and a half) as it smokes fine.

btw - i smoked Orlik Golden Sliced in it, a couple various Va/Pers, but no more than 10 bowls, if 8. if it didn't have a bowl coating, you'd still be able to see bare walls.

back when smokingpipes.com would have their sales on these, we had a thread dedicated to it. many a member here bought this pipe shape, along with the "Arashi" i believe.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

First guess sent!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

sent mine as well


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I feel like I need to be your wife in order to have a chance.
No clue.
I bet a bunch of people are reviewing the history of your posts.

Great Job by the way. This is awesome.:clap2:
Your gonna make some puffer very very happy.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

David, the ppl in the lead only have 2 right.
make some guesses.
my previous contests you would be able to search and find answers, i don't know about these, other than 1 of them for sure. i haven't been posting much lately, so shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the contest, IHT.

PM sent.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'll be back on later this evening to check in and reply to PMs.
good luck.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in as well!:whoo:


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

I'm in as well, just had to give it a shot


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice contest. :madgrin: WTG! "Old Greg" :dude:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Davetopay said:


> I'm in as well!:whoo:


you only sent me 4 answers. :moony:
i'll reply to your PM anywho.



smokinmojo said:


> Nice contest. :madgrin: WTG! "Old Greg" :dude:


wassup, craige?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

someone has 4 right on their 2nd attempt (only 3 second attempts so far). waiting for the others...
i will go by who sent the PM first, and take a snapshot of my inbox for proof (if need be).

edit: for Shizzles n Grins, some of my past contests (some of these were fun and done a loooong time ago).
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/6890-my-contest-thread.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/11272-3-000th-post-contest.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ontest-ever-mmblz-wins.html?highlight=contest
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...her-pipe-forum-contest.html?highlight=contest
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...st-pipe-contest-i8kppc.html?highlight=contest
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ng-information-contest.html?highlight=contest

edit #2: funny, i had 12,000 posts at one point.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

WooHoo It's on like Donkey Kong! Now I have to wake up at five in the morning for my next guess.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it's midnight, so i'm packin it in for the night. will check the PMs tomorrow morning, hopefully have a winner so i can ship soon.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*winner winner chicken dinner!​*
jaxon67 WON!!!

answers were:
Bogart
Palm Pre
Ft. Campbell, KY
Warren Moon (all time professional football leader in most categories - professional, including his time in the CFL)
Classical (from the Romantic period)

shoot me a PM with your address.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Oh, hey: Good job jaxon!

And hoo-ah on the FTCKY!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

IHT said:


> *winner winner chicken dinner!​*
> 
> jaxon67 WON!!!
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thank you, thank you very much.
IHT....you the man. Many thanks to you and your contests!:faint:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice Jaxon!


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats Jaxon! 

And thanks IHT! That was fun!!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats, man. Awesome contest, IHT. The 8hr rule made it pretty interesting.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

8ball917 said:


> Congrats, man. Awesome contest, IHT. The 8hr rule made it pretty interesting.


It really did. I had to strategize and stuff.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Yah: To make it harder, IHT coulda put some of that MasterMind (was that the game's name?) stuff, that is, only telling you the NUMBER of correct answers versus IDENTIFYING the correct ones.

Good on ya!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

8 hrs cuz in the past i made it 24 hours and it seemed to drag on forever. wanted this done before Xmas so i could get the package out.
if you check the past contests, people would post their answers in the thread and I'd PM them what they got wrong. some ppl would wait to see who changed what answers to help them identify which ones were right/wrong.
these questions were mostly off the top o' my head, not anything i'd previously discussed on here (other than Bogart and Warren Moon - if you searched).

might be able to go out this afternoon, just got word that i don't have to drive from Leavenworth to nearly Wichita and back to eat dinner with the in-laws before the blizzard comes through.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great contest. WTG to Les and Greg!! :tu


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the contest!

Congrats on the win Les!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. I couldn't be happier. I was hurting for another VaPer pipe big time. My Savinelli was working overtime, and now, I can start letting it rest about a day or so.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Awesome contest!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Who'd you piss off that forced you to go to Fort Campbell, KY for your last business trip???


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just the way it all worked out, Dan.
was one of the most flucked up exercises i've ever been on in 19 years of doing this. glad it was my last.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

And pretty soon you're off to become a rancher in Montana! 

Awesome contest! I may borrow your idea after the first of the year.

Congrats to Jaxon! Nice pipe and tobacco!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Fort CampHell beats FayetteNam (Bragg) or Fort LostInTheWoods any time! Paducah, Nashville... all good. An' you'd be surprised how kollidge girls appreciate a serviceman!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Man this will take me for ever to do. I'm on my wii because my computer broke...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

louistogie said:


> Man this will take me for ever to do. I'm on my wii because my computer broke...


good thing it's already over. :moony:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice contest Greg!

Great pipe!

Congrats Jaxon.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DC #: 0309 0330 0001 7137 8584
hopefully it'll be there Saturday.
i took the pipe apart, they are wrapped separately in paper inside the pipe sock.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Ah-haha!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

IHT said:


> DC #: 0309 0330 0001 7137 8584
> hopefully it'll be there Saturday.
> i took the pipe apart, they are wrapped separately in paper inside the pipe sock.


Thank you so much. I will post when I get it!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

This whole deal is just the coolest thing ever! I may try this early next year but using pipe and tobacco questions rather than personal ones. I mean, who cares about me, anyway? I'm not nearly as interesting as who made the first meerschaum pipe or the style of tobacco Dunhill Royal Yacht used to be named in the old days....

Greg, you are The Man! Jaxon, enjoy the living hell out of that pipe!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dmkerr said:


> This whole deal is just the coolest thing ever! I may try this early next year but using pipe and tobacco questions rather than personal ones. I mean, who cares about me, anyway? I'm not nearly as interesting as who made the first meerschaum pipe or the style of tobacco Dunhill Royal Yacht used to be named in the old days....


i thought about that as well, but then it boils down to who's best at using a Google search engine as opposed to getting to know me (or other members) more than just what we like to smoke.
kinda wild to find out info about peoples past lives, so that's why i throw in personal questions. like my past contests, who knew that 2 friends and myself were jumped by 20 guys? how old was my son when i almost died in a car crash? <--- those types of things i find intriguing about other people as well... 
hell, a buddy of mine explained to me how he ended up smoking cuban cigars. great story, one you'd never have imagined.
but that's just me. i like the pipe/tobacco trivia angle as well, but it's gotta be something tough, or google (or pipedia) will make it too easy.

something i saw done on another board that i thought was really cool (and have been meaning to do myself) is they bought a really nice pipe, then held a raffle. each person could only buy like $15 worth of numbers, and there was 20 participants... so, one of those 20 had a great chance at nabbing a $300 pipe for 15 bucks. i just haven't had the extra $300 layin around the past half year.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> DC #: 0309 0330 0001 7137 8584
> hopefully it'll be there Saturday.


hmmmm... 
guess the holiday mail is moving slow.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

IHT said:


> hmmmm...
> guess the holiday mail is moving slow.


Yeah. The same think happened with an order I placed a couple of weeks ago. USPS is really bogged down right now. I have my fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

IHT said:


> i thought about that as well, but then it boils down to who's best at using a Google search engine as opposed to getting to know me (or other members) more than just what we like to smoke.
> kinda wild to find out info about peoples past lives, so that's why i throw in personal questions. like my past contests, who knew that 2 friends and myself were jumped by 20 guys? how old was my son when i almost died in a car crash? <--- those types of things i find intriguing about other people as well...
> hell, a buddy of mine explained to me how he ended up smoking cuban cigars. great story, one you'd never have imagined.
> but that's just me. i like the pipe/tobacco trivia angle as well, but it's gotta be something tough, or google (or pipedia) will make it too easy.
> ...


Yeah, I'd make the questions tough. I see your point. I might throw a few personal Q's in the mix as well. What happened when you got jumped? It took 20 of them to hold you 3 down???? Note to self... don't mess with Greg, he's got a big can of whoop-ass...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

IHT said:


> hmmmm...
> guess the holiday mail is moving slow.


That's what you get for using












IHT said:


> hell, a buddy of mine explained to me how he ended up smoking cuban cigars. great story, one you'd never have imagined.


Tease. Ok, so it's not relevent to the original post...but as _you're_ the original poster, I guess it's safe to ask. What's the story?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dmkerr said:


> Yeah, I'd make the questions tough. I see your point. I might throw a few personal Q's in the mix as well. What happened when you got jumped? It took 20 of them to hold you 3 down???? Note to self... don't mess with Greg, he's got a big can of whoop-ass...


no we got our asses handed to us. it's not like we knew we were getting jumped UNTIL my buddy got popped in the jaw... that's the last thing i remembered until i woke up and started running. witnesses said they had broomstick handles they were hitting me with while i was on the ground, i don't remember getting hit at all, just that the inside of my mouth was like shredded wheat (guy hit me with a left). my buddy on the other side of my car said that when the first guy hit our other friend, i just stood there with my mouth open and the next guy came up and hit me and i went down. don't remember anything after my 1st buddy got hit and then getting up and running across the street (big mall area outside St. Louis, in St. Charles county, Mid-Rivers Mall, right off hwy 70). some skate punks i knew were across the street and i had them drive me around until the cops and ambulances showed up. they dropped me off at the scene, i drove myself to the hospital.
we found out those guys were from the neighboring city and just drove around in large packs to beat people up - a couple of them had police scanners cuz their parents were cops. they knew when to leave.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Tease. Ok, so it's not relevent to the original post...but as _you're_ the original poster, I guess it's safe to ask. What's the story?


just that he traveled a lot to the bahamas/gulf islands often for work and then vacations. his boss at the time would give him a list. he'd mule them back into the country and eventually decided to try one. liked it, started smoking them... never got on the forums, learned everything on his own, got his own sources/contacts for vintage stuff, and started accumulating... a year or two later, gets online and starts meeting fellow cigar smokers.

there's more to it, but that's the short version. if you knew the guy and types of cigars he's smoking... then to find out that he did all the legwork on his own, finding his sources, etc... without any help from ppl who have been doing it for decades... pretty cool story, one that i'd have never guessed based on how rare/vintage the cigars are that he acquires.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

The package has arrived!
IHT, I am humbled by your generosity. I want you to know that I will treat the Tsuge pipe with TLC. I am not the kind of guy who is gonna go out and buy a bunch of pipes, so this gift means a lot.
The tin of Escudo looks so different than the one I have. It's smaller and has the painted lid. I like it a lot. I may smoke the baccy, but I will keep the tin.
To top it all off, IHT included a 50g tin of Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture! Can you believe it? Knowing that Dunhill tobaccos may be a thing of the past.....this kind gentleman gave me one of his tins!
I am a very happy camper!

Thank you IHT. Thank you very much!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Les, you're welcome, you won the contest, no thanking me required.
i have one of the older tins as well on my desk at work, used for spare change (got another 12-15 in my closet still sealed ). i believe, though could be wrong, that ACP Escudo went from the small painted tins (like that one) to the large tins w/sticker in '04.
the Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture is another Va/Per blend, which i believe you said you liked. it's Murrays era as well. another that i'm not certain on when Dunhill switched from Murrays to Orlik, some may chime in... i never cared to know.

enjoy 'em, hope you like the pipe. it's from a few years ago, when smokingpipes.com would have their sales on Tsuge's. not a top o' the line model, but just by looking at it, you'd never know. great grain all the way around, smokes well, i just didn't grab it for some reason.

glad it got there in good condition.


----------

